# any ideas where to sell my pens?



## sheturnswood (May 13, 2008)

I've been turning pens for about a month now. I love doing it!!:thumbsup: My only problem is that I am running out of room for them!:huh: So I was wondering if anyone knew somewhere I can sell them. I thought about craft show, but I have no idea how to even find out where they will be held until they don't need vendors anymore. I also have a website, but I'm not having much luck there either.:wallbash: I'm getting lots of hits, but no sales. I need room so I can keep making more pens!! Any suggestions would be much appreciated!! Thanks!!

Jenni


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I visited your site, am I correct you are selling hand made pens for $5-$10 ?


----------



## moneymgmt (May 7, 2008)

tried eBay?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Daren,
It certainly looks like that's the case. 

Jenni, I'd say ebay is a good place to start. I'd also say you should be selling your pens for at least $20. Most wood pens sell for $30+, at least around here (DC area) and those are generally the okay quality ones. Good writing wood pens sell for ~$100 around here. Might I also suggest a more "finished" look. That may help generate more sales, as people seem to like "shiny" pens for some reason.

I'd suggest checking out some of the local jewelers that have interesting/unique types of jewelry too. A lot of the time you can get an "artist" deal with them where they will stock some of your stuff and also put your name on it so people know who made them.

As for finding out about the craft fairs, the next time you see one, find out who organized it. Usually they're seasonal things and are generally organized by the same people/organization every time. Once you've gotten on one of the lists you'll find you won't have to look hard for more as they'll start coming to you.

Here's a quick link I found with a google search for "Ohio craft fairs" 
http://artsandcrafts.about.com/od/craftshowsinohi1/Craft_Shows_in_Ohio.htm


----------



## sheturnswood (May 13, 2008)

Daren

Do you think that is too much or not enough? Right now I'm not really trying to make a profit on them since i'm just starting out. I like the idea of a better finish on them. Right now I'm using a woodworker's finish that I got from Woodcraft. Would a clear coat from Minwax work too? Thanks for all the advise!!

Jenni


----------



## sheturnswood (May 13, 2008)

Oh yeah. I did try ebay and I couldn't even sell them for $3. And I still had to pay the listing fees. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

sheturnswood said:


> Daren
> 
> Do you think that is too much or not enough? Right now I'm not really trying to make a profit on them since i'm just starting out. I like the idea of a better finish on them. Right now I'm using a woodworker's finish that I got from Woodcraft. Would a clear coat from Minwax work too? Thanks for all the advise!!
> 
> Jenni


I don't want to sound like a know it all and give business advice...but not near enough (I sold mine for $30 when I was making them years ago). Others who turn more pens may have a different/favorite but here is what I used. http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKSWAXL1.html


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

And you may find this thread interesting ? http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2524

I am digging through my stack of business cards right now, I may have misplaced (temporarily I hope :wallbash the card for the lady wanting to resell pens. Like pay $25-35 and sell them for $50+, I don't know much about her outlet because I kinda blew her off and we did not discuss it. I was not interested...at $5-$10 jeez you could find a wholesale buyer and not ever mess with retail yourself (selling/packaging/shipping...) Just make a 100 of them, get paid and make one shipment.


----------



## sheturnswood (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Daren! That is a great idea! Thank you so much for all your advice. I really do appreciate it!!

Jenni


----------



## RJAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

Jenni,

Nice work, but, I agree with the others, 'raise your prices'.

As to where to sell...

Craft shows tend to me more popular in the fall, but, I see signs advertising them all year long. Check the calendars of your local schools. I've done a few there in the past. Also check the newspapers and the like for craft shows even if there 'full' you can usually get on their mailing list. Some stores and supermarkets have bulletin boards where notices for these types of shows may be posted as well. The infomation desk at malls which hold these shows may have contact info as well.

Check for local 'Crafters Galleries'. I used to sell some stuff at one in my area on consignment. A few folks there sold hand-made pens, bottle toppers and the like. They were priced more in the $25-35 range also, IIRC.

Flea markets may also be worth considering. Most shoppers there are usually looking for a 'good deal', so you may not make $25-35 per pen, but, you should be able more than the $5-10 you're currently charging.

Finally, check with your local WW store, they may have some ideas as well.

Good luck.

Ron


----------



## sheturnswood (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Ron! Your information really hepled me get a good start. I had a family member take some to a show, but it got rained out, so no luck there. I will keep my eyes open and see what comes up. Thanks again!:thumbsup:

Jenni


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

Jenni:
Try "Craigslist.com.


----------



## Night Mill Bill (May 7, 2008)

I'm wondering if getting a Store on Ebay would not be a bad idea. You dont have to auction your pens, you can set a fixed amount. You'd have the option to auction certain items if you want, but overall you could command a better price.

I'm not sure what they are charging these days for a Store on Ebay these days, so that could be a problem. And if they gave you hassles before, then by all means forget it.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Ebay is to expensive. Set up a shop at etsy.com, which is a crafters marketplace. The fees are really low, 20 cents for a 4 month listing plus a smaller percentage than ebay charges. You will also need a paypal acount to make the transactions easier. They also get 10,000,000 unique product searches a month. You should seriously check it out. I am in no way affiliated with it, just a satisfied seller on it. PM me is you have any specific questions on how etsy has worked out.


----------



## woodchip (Jan 14, 2008)

The shellawax that Daren gave a link to is some good stuff. I use it often and get good results from it plus i love the smell. The only downside of it is the durability after a while. I also like to use a combination of BLO/CA finish on some of the more figured woods. The Blo brings out the figure and the CA gives it a durable finish although it takes a little practice to get it right. Check youtube for a tutorial.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

woodchip, I'm hesitant to use BLO as a search string for youtube videos when looking for woodworking information. Can you give me an idea what BLO and CA are so I can look them up a different way?


----------



## sheturnswood (May 13, 2008)

Thank you everyone for all the advice. I have found a craft show coming up in August. I'll let you know how I do! I am going to look into esty and see how that goes. I've graduated to turning acrylic pens too, so that might help with giving people more options. I did sell my first 2 pens on my website and the feedback was great! Thanks again for all the advice!! Have a great day!!:thumbup1:

Jenni


----------



## woodchip (Jan 14, 2008)

frankp said:


> woodchip, I'm hesitant to use BLO as a search string for youtube videos when looking for woodworking information. Can you give me an idea what BLO and CA are so I can look them up a different way?


See if this link will take you to what you are looking for. Some people do the linseed oil on first(i do to bring out the figure) either way try it out and see if it will work for you.If the wood is not figured just do the ca. B.L.O. Boiled linseed oil. CA-super glue. site
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17155


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Hi Jenni,*
*I know its late answering this post but if you are still trying to figure out how to sell your pens, here are a few suggestions.*

*1. Do a google search for your state and town for arts and craft shows. You'll be amazed how many you will find.*

*2. Call the chamber of commerce in your town and they will give you listings of all upcoming shows and how to enter them.You can also get with surrounding towns of your area by calling those chamber of commerces.*

*3. Call your local town art association as they put on shows and they will have exhibits that they put on so many times during the year and a lot of times they will have maybe a wood exhibit coming up and look for artists such as yourself.*

*4. You could even walk into local art galleries in your town with your product. At the price you have them, they may buy them outright or you put them on consignment and they take a percentage.*

*5. I wouldn't even think about going on Ebay...People want things for nothing and too expensive with all the fees, etc. Etsy like I saw someone here suggested might be a great way to advertise and it is cheap and it caters to the arts and crafts community.*

*Hope this helps a little.*

*By the way, your pens are beautiful! Good luck!*

*Trappeur*


----------



## john manestar (Aug 30, 2008)

Can you use Juniper for turning pens?


----------



## sheturnswood (May 13, 2008)

Hi John! I've never tried to turn Juniper, but i'm always willing to try it!


----------



## graham4562 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi Jen..
i am from Australia and sell most of my prns on my website aussiepensnthings.com.au.
I sell fot between $A30.00 and $A95.oo depending on which pen...the Fountain pens are the high end pens.
I was selling the Bolt Action for $A55.00 and then $A65.00 and still keep selling them.
CHeck out youtube for finishing with AC glue (Superglue).
It give a piano finish.
Graham Eastman


----------



## Lenny Howard (Mar 25, 2016)

Think about who uses pens every day. Nurses! They have been some of my best customers. As you gain experience, make some higher end pens. Nothing sells a $35 pen like having a $60 one beside it. Likewise having one with a $100 price tag makes all your other pens worth more.


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

Lenny Howard said:


> Think about who uses pens every day. Nurses! They have been some of my best customers. As you gain experience, make some higher end pens. Nothing sells a $35 pen like having a $60 one beside it. Likewise having one with a $100 price tag makes all your other pens worth more.


$100 for a pen? I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Should I mention that this thread has been dormant for nearly eight years and it has been that long since the OP has posted anything on this forum.:surprise2:


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

He probably drowned in pens.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ haha


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Tony B said:


> He probably drowned in pens.


Well, *she* (her name is Jen) did sell a whopping total of 44 pens on Etsy. Don't know many pens were made, but her friends and family are probably well stocked with pens for the foreseeable future.


----------



## sheturnswood (May 13, 2008)

Tony B said:


> He probably drowned in pens.


Well, since my name on this forum is sheturnswood and I closed my post with my actual name, I would think that is pretty clear that I am a girl. And not that I need to explain myself, but I did pretty well in the selling of the pens I did make. Just because I chose to no longer post on this thread does not mean that I "Drowned in pens". I am sorry that you felt the need to make a rude comment just because I have not commented on this particular forum. I thank those who did give me great advise for the time that I was able to do a hobby that I enjoy. For those who feel the need to make ignorant comments, get in the shop and do something constructive with your time and show me how you are better than me. Have a wonderful day.

JENNI


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I didn't notice your name. It happens. 
Why so defensive?
You need to get a sense of humor.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey Jenni - I looked at your Etsy site and don't see an inventory; are you still turning pens? I looked at the sold pens and they look nice.
David


----------

